# لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟



## abou_anass (25 يونيو 2007)

لماذا لم يقل قط يسوع لأمه :     يا أمِّي؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه أخلاق الابن البار؟*

*هل تملك دليل ملموس على انه لم يقل لها قط يا أمي ؟؟ *

*ننتظر ردك *


----------



## abou_anass (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه أخلاق الابن البار؟*

بحسب ما قرأت .لم يقل لها قط أمي .و أنا لما طرحت السؤال فرغبتي أن أعلم .وشكرا.


----------



## abou_anass (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه أخلاق الابن البار؟*

قلت بحسب ما قرأت في الكتاب المنقدس .ولم أقراه كله .و أنا انتظر الجواب أين قال لمريم أمي .و عذرا لقد قمت بتغيير أبيجايل لأبي أنس لأن أبيجايل قد علمت أنها اسم امرأة وشكرا و أنا رجل ههه


----------



## abou_anass (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه أخلاق الابن البار؟*

الكتاب المقدس وليس ما كتبت


----------



## Tabitha (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه أخلاق الابن البار؟*



abou_anass قال:


> بحسب ما قرأت .لم يقل لها قط أمي .و أنا لما طرحت السؤال فرغبتي أن أعلم .وشكرا.



*صدقني لو كان هذا هو الغرض من سؤالك ,, "رغبتك في العلم بالشئ"
ماكنتش إخترت عنوان لموضوعك مثل هذا العنوان !!

رب المجد كان مثال لنا لما أتى في الجسد في كل شئ
وكان مثال لنا أيضاً وقدوى لإكرام الوالدين 
فمحبة وإكرام الوالدين ليس بالكلام زي ما ربنا يسوع قال:
يا اولادي لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق . (يو 3 : 18)

:وأوصى السيد المسيح في أكتر من موضع بالعهد الجديد بإكرام الوالدين:
(مت 15 : 4) ,, (مت 19 : 19) ,, (مر 7 : 10) ,, (مر 10 : 9) ,, (لو 18 : 20)

ويقول كمان إن وصية : اكرم اباك وامك . التي هي اول وصية بوعد (اف 6 : 2)

إذاًَ كيف انت حاطط عنوان موضوعك هل هذه أخلاق الإبن البار !
كنوع من التريقه بيتهيألي !!

+1
من هي المشرفة مثل الصباح جميلة كالقمر طاهرة كالشمس مرهبة كجيش بألوية 
(نش 6 : 10) غير أمنا السيدة العذراء !
أعظم تكريم كرمه السيد المسيح للسيدة العذراء هو إختياره لها هي بالذات لتكون أمه بالجسد. 

2+ عرس قانا الجليل : لما ذهب للعرس مع امه لم يكن يسوع قد بدأ خدمته بعد ,, ولكنه بدأ خدمته من تلك الساعة طاعةً وإكراماً لأمه. 
مذكوره في (يو 2)

+3 وهل رأيت أي شخص في عز آلامه يهتم بأمه كمثل ما إهتم ربنا بأمه وقت ألامه على الصليب !
لما أوصى السيد المسيح تلميذه يوحنا بأمه. 
مذكورة في (يو 19 : 27)*


----------



## abou_anass (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل هذه أخلاق الابن البار؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> *هل تملك دليل ملموس على انه لم يقل لها قط يا أمي ؟؟ *
> 
> *ننتظر ردك *


والله إني لصادق فيما اقول فلا تشتط ويذهب ظنك بعيدا يا نستازيا .
رغم كل ما كتبت و تشكر على مجهودك .لم تذكر لي لا أنت و لا ابن الشرق أين قال يسوع لأمه في الكتاب المقدس يا أمي.


----------



## My Rock (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



abou_anass قال:


> لماذا لم يقل قط يسوع لأمه : يا أمِّي؟


 
بحسب الاناجيل, لم يذكر ان المسيح نادى مريم العذراء, والدته بالجسد التي حبلت به من الروح القدس بلفظة يا أمي
لكنه ناداها بلفظة يا أمرأة 
و هي ليست لفظة للتقليل من الشأن بل ان الكلمة مستخدمة في المجتمع اليهودي هي عادة لا تدل على التقليل ابدا, فنرى السيد المسيح استخدمها مع نساء اخرات ايضا 
فنرى مثلا السيد المسيح استخدم نفس اللفظة مع مريم المجدلية بعد قيامته:
*Joh 20:15* قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ لِمَاذَا تَبْكِينَ؟ مَنْ تَطْلُبِينَ؟» فَظَنَّتْ تِلْكَ أَنَّهُ الْبُسْتَانِيُّ فَقَالَتْ لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ قَدْ حَمَلْتَهُ فَقُلْ لِي أَيْنَ وَضَعْتَهُ وَأَنَا آخُذُهُ».

بل ان المسيح ايضا استخدمها مطوبا المرأة المؤمنة بقوله:
*Mat 15:28* حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ عَظِيمٌ إِيمَانُكِ! لِيَكُنْ لَكِ كَمَا تُرِيدِينَ». فَشُفِيَتِ ابْنَتُهَا مِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ.

فالمسيح يعلن ايمانها العظيم بصورة رائعة, فلا يعقل انه يهينها و يعظم ايمانها في وقت واحد
و غيرها من النصوص الاخرى التي لا تدل على اي تقليل شأن او عدم احترام ابدا

اضافة الى ان السيد المسيح يجي على من هم الذين يستحقون لقب امه و اخوته:
Mat 12:47​​ فَقَالَ لَهُ وَاحِدٌ: «هُوَذَا أُمُّكَ وَإِخْوَتُكَ وَاقِفُونَ خَارِجاً طَالِبِينَ أَنْ يُكَلِّمُوكَ». 
Mat 12:48 فَأَجَابَهُ: «مَنْ هِيَ أُمِّي وَمَنْ هُمْ إِخْوَتِي؟» 
Mat 12:49 ثُمَّ مَدَّ يَدَهُ نَحْوَ تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَقَالَ: «هَا أُمِّي وَإِخْوَتِي. ​*Mat 12:50* لأَنَّ مَنْ يَصْنَعُ مَشِيئَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ أَخِي وَأُخْتِي وَأُمِّي».

سلام و نعمة

_ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات_


----------



## Tabitha (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



My Rock قال:


> * لكنه ناداها بلفظة يا أمرأة ,
> و هي ليست لفظة للتقليل من الشأن بل ان الكلمة مستخدمة في المجتمع اليهودي هي عادة لا تدل على التقليل ابدا, *




*فعلاً معلومة صحيحة جداً ,
*حيث كان يستخدم الشعب اليهودي في ذلك الوقت لفظ إمرأة أثناء مخاطباتهم للنساء
وهذا اللفظ كان يستخدمه بالأكثر فئة الأشخاص المتعلمون
وهو كناية لتقدير وإحترام شديد للمرأة. 

*ومازال بعض الشعوب يستخدمون هذا اللفظ تبجيلاً وإحتراماً للمرأة
مثلما يستخدم الشعب الإنجليزي لفظ:
Ma'am  = بمعنى سيدتي *


----------



## abou_anass (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام على من اتبع الهدى أما بعد.
سأحاول الرد دون إجمال ولا تفصيل بل بحسب الضرورة.
ابن المشرق قال: 





ابن الشرق قال:


> *هل تملك دليل ملموس على انه لم يقل لها قط يا أمي ؟؟ *
> 
> *ننتظر ردك *



. قلت: 





abou_anass قال:


> بحسب ما قرأت .لم يقل لها قط أمي .و أنا لما طرحت السؤال فرغبتي أن أعلم .وشكرا.


وهذا الذي قلت هو عينه الذي زكَّاه "الزعيم" My Rock الذي قال: 





My Rock قال:


> بحسب الاناجيل, لم يذكر ان المسيح نادى مريم العذراء, والدته بالجسد التي حبلت به من الروح القدس بلفظة يا أمي
> لكنه ناداها بلفظة يا أمرأة
> و هي ليست لفظة للتقليل من الشأن بل ان الكلمة مستخدمة في المجتمع اليهودي هي عادة لا تدل على التقليل ابدا, فنرى السيد المسيح استخدمها مع نساء اخرات ايضا [/الى الرد على الشبهات[/I][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE]


 وهو كما ترى جواب يسد الطريق أمام كل تعليق  نفي لا إثبات بعده أبدا.ولله الحمد والمنة.لكن دعوني أتوقف قليلا عند رد Anestas!a دون أن ألتفت إلى اتهاماته وسوء ظنه لأنه لايعنيني ولا يخدم الموضوع في شيء. قال : 


Anestas!a قال:


> *
> فمحبة وإكرام الوالدين ليس بالكلام زي ما ربنا يسوع قال:
> يا اولادي لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق . (يو 3 : 18)
> 
> 19 : 27)[/COLOR]*


وهو كلام متهافت يناقض فيه نفسه ألا ترى أنه المعجب بقول الغربيين قال : 





Anestas!a قال:


> *فعلاً معلومة صحيحة جداً ,
> *حيث كان يستخدم الشعب اليهودي في ذلك الوقت لفظ إمرأة أثناء مخاطباتهم للنساء
> وهذا اللفظ كان يستخدمه بالأكثر فئة الأشخاص المتعلمون
> وهو كناية لتقدير وإحترام شديد للمرأة.
> ...


وهو كلام جيء به لتلميع كلام "الزعيم" لكنه كما قلت تعارض حتى مع الكتاب المقدس نفسه لأن الاقوال من الأهمية بمكان ولذلك كان لها الحيز والموضع في الوصايا العشر كما وردت في العهد القديم وكما جاءت على لسان المسيح في خكبة التطويبات الموسومة بخطبة و موعظة الجبل.الا ترى أن اللسان –القول – يدخل جهنم قال المسيح :" من قال- لأخيه – يا أحمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم." متى 5/22 يا الله كلمة واحدة .وهي عينها التي استهان بها المدعو Anestas!a قال يعقوب في رسالته:" اللسان نار" 3/6وقال بعد:" وهو شر لا يضبط" 3/8.فدعوى الإحسان إلى الوالدين بالأفعال دون الأقوال لا يتصورها عاقل وهي من المستحيلات . أما قوله إن المسيح في عز آلامه اهتم بأمه فدعوى لا تثبت و ادعاء متهافت لا يصمد ألا ترى أن يسوع قال لأمه مرة أخرى للمرة الثانية – حسب علمي وفوق كل ذي علم عليم- قال لها يا امراة هذا ابنك فنسب إليها غريبا لا يمت إليها بصلة والطامة الكبرى أن مريم  ستسكن مع التلميذ الذي يحبه يسوع في دار واحدة وهي من هي وهو من هو بالنسبة له ولها  ; و أين الحق في مناداة الوالدة ب:" يا امرأة".أما قوله: 



Anestas!a قال:


> *
> أعظم تكريم كرمه السيد المسيح للسيدة العذراء هو إختياره لها هي بالذات لتكون أمه بالجسد.
> 
> : 27)[/COLOR]*


فالكتاب المقدس يقول غير هذا :
 أولا: الولد يسوع قد عذب أباه وأمه ولم يخبرهما بمكان ذهابه حتى قالت مريم أمه له :"هوذا أبوك وأنا كنا نطلبك معذبيم" لوقا2/48. 
أما الزعيم My Rock فقد أدهشني بصراحته وعدم تحرجه من إبداء الجواب الحاسم القاطع لكن دعنا نناقشه قليلا فيما ذهب إليه .
قال :


My Rock قال:


> لكنه ناداها بلفظة يا أمرأة
> و هي ليست لفظة للتقليل من الشأن بل ان الكلمة مستخدمة في المجتمع اليهودي هي عادة لا تدل على التقليل ابدا, فنرى السيد المسيح استخدمها مع نساء اخرات ايضا]ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات[/I]





My Rock قال:


> [/COLOR]


لكن الملفت للانتباه أن "الزعيم" My Rockلم يشر البتة إلى أن يسوع قد شرف المرأة الزانية بهذا الوسام: "يا امرأة" كما في يوحنا 8/10 حين قال :"" يا امرأة أين هم المشتكون عليك؟"" وهي كما قلت: زانية. أعيد: زانية .لا بل أعيد للمرة الثالثة: زانية . ونسي لسبب من الأسباب أن يذكر تشريف يسوع للمرأة السامرية التي هي عدوة له وهو عدو لها وقد أخبرته دون هوادة في الجملة التاسعة من الإصحاح الرابع. فراجعه أيها القارئ إن شئت . قال لها :" يا امرأة..." يوحنا 4/21 .والنتيجة يا "زعيم " My Rock أن يسوع سوَّى بين أربعة أصناف من النسوة :
1-	مريم أمه التي ولدته 
2-	المرأة  السامرية 
3-	المرأة الزانية
4-	مريم المجدلية​أما قول "الزعيم" My Rock: 





My Rock قال:


> لكنه ناداها بلفظة يا أمرأة
> و هي ليست لفظة للتقليل من الشأن بل ان الكلمة مستخدمة في المجتمع اليهودي هي عادة لا تدل على التقليل ابدا]ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات[/I][/COLOR]


فسنرى كثيرا من الأمثلة من المجتمع اليهودي وسنرى هل جف قاموس هذا المجتمع  ومعجمه من كلمة : "أمي "
قالت الزانية راحاب في معرض التفاوض لحماية روح والديها من سيف يشوع :

""وتستحييا ابي وامي واخوتي واخواتي وكل ما لهم وتخلّصا انفسنا من الموت"يشوع2/13
وها هوذا القاضي جبار البأس شمشون يقول لزوجته في القصة المعروفة:
"". هوذا ابي وامي لم اخبرهما فهل اياك اخبر." قضاة14/16.
وهذا داود الملك يغتاظ قائلا لموآب :

"" ليخرج ابي وامي اليكم حتى اعلم ماذا يصنع لي الله.""صموئيل الأول22/3
مر معنا مثال القاضي والملك والزانية ونذكر الآن الشيخ الهرم ذو ما فوق الثمانين برزِلاَّي قال:
""دع عبدك يرجع فاموت في مدينتي عند قبر ابي وامي وهوذا عبدك كمهام يعبر مع سيدي الملك فافعل له ما يحسن في عينيك.""صموئيل الثاني19/37
فكما ترى يا "زعيم " فإنها أطياف الشعب اليهودي و مكوناته المتعددة  والأمثلة كثيرة جدا .
إن مسألة المناداة على الأم بيا امرأة غير مقبولة عقلا وشرعا و من الكتاب المقدس نستفيد أن المسألة لها علاقة بالجانب التربوي والتنشيئي للطفل في أحضان أبويه .جاء في سفر إشعياء :
""لانه قبل ان يعرف الصبي ان يدعو يا ابي ويا امي تحمل ثروة دمشق وغنيمة السامرة قدام ملك اشور." فشعياء8/4نعم إنها مسألة تعلم وتربية كما ورد في النص.إذن هل هؤلاء اليهود أكثر حبا لوالديهم حتى قالوا أمي أم أن المسألة ترتبط بشيء آخر؟
و أخيرا هذا سؤال أحب أن تجيب عنه أيها "الزعيم" " My Rock لله ثم للتاريخ وكن صريحا :
هل تقول لأمك عندما تناديها يا أمرأة ؟ ولا تنسى أن الرب أمركم بالاقتداء به :"" فاقتدوا إذن باالله كأولاد أحباء ." أفسس5/1.[/COLOR][/SIZE]وقبل أن أنسى فمريم الوالدة الحنون لم تقل ليسوع : يا رجل بل قالت :"يا بُنَي" لوقا 2/48


----------



## ابن الشرق (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*

عزيزي .... 

اضافة الى كلام الحبيب Rock و انستازيا 

قبل كل شيئ يجب ان تعرف ... 

الانجيل لا يسجل كل لحظة في حياة السيد المسيح 

لا يسجل طفولته مثلا ..و لا تروي الحياة الاجتماعية للسيد المسيح 

و البشائر تركز على تعاليم و امثال و معجزات السيد المسيح له المجد أي بعد عمر الثلاثين و في تلك الفترة كان دائم التجوال مع الرسل و التلاميذ في المدن و القرى ... 




ملاحظة صغيرة ...... 

الخط الكبير لا يعني النصرة!


----------



## jesus mon pere (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*

صديقى العزيز ابو انس 
1-الموضوع ليس قولا بل افعال 
انك تبحث عن لفظ فى الكتاب المقدس اسمحلى ان تقدير السيد المسيح لامه اكبر من مجرد لفظ تبحث عنه 
ووضح ذلك فى معجزة قانا الجليل 
2- الكتاب المقدس نقل تعليم السيد المسيح خلال تقريبا ثلاث سنوات وليس كل ما فعله السيد المسيح
اى ماذا تعرف عن مواقف السيد المسيح فى صغره وشبابه كيف تحكم على كل الثلاثين سنه الماضيه 
مع ان هدف الكتاب المقدس ليس ذلك 
اعلم ان كل هذه الاشياء ذكرت من فبل لكن فكرت ان
 مع التكرار ممكن ان تنظر اليها وتبحث 
شكرا صديقى


----------



## Ramzi (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*

انا مش عارف شو فائدة الموضوع
الي اذا كان قصد السائل abou_anass ان يسوع ينكر ان مريم العذراء هي أمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وبعدين حتى لو لم يذكر المسيح لفظ أمي ... لا ارى اي خطأ  يكفي انه وصانا بها كأم لنا ... وصانا بها وهو على صليبه .. وكانت اخر وصيه له لنا !!!!

والاهم من كل شي ..... انا لا ارى بالموضوع اي شئ غريب !!!!


----------



## My Rock (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*

سأترك كل الكلام و اللغو الفارغ الخارج و سأرد على ما يستوجب الرد عليه



abou_anass قال:


> يسوع قال لأمه مرة أخرى للمرة الثانية – حسب علمي وفوق كل ذي علم عليم- قال لها يا امراة هذا ابنك فنسب إليها غريبا لا يمت إليها بصلة والطامة الكبرى أن مريم ستسكن مع التلميذ الذي يحبه يسوع في دار واحدة وهي من هي وهو من هو بالنسبة له ولها ; و أين الحق في مناداة الوالدة ب:" يا امرأة"




اكمل ما تقرأ يا عزيزي, فلا ينفعك اقتطاف عدد واحد من اصحاح كامل!

السيد المسيح قال التالي في يوحنا 19 و العددين 26 و 27
*Joh 19:26​*​​ فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أُمَّهُ وَالتِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ وَاقِفاً قَالَ لِأُمِّهِ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ هُوَذَا ابْنُكِ». ​Joh 19:27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلتِّلْمِيذِ: «هُوَذَا أُمُّكَ». وَمِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ أَخَذَهَا التِّلْمِيذُ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ.

السيد المسيح في بادرة حنان أخيرة نحو أمه أراد أن يَّؤمن لها عناية وعونًا بعد ذهابه، فسلّمها إلى من كان يحبه، والذي يعلم أنه الأقرب إليه من كل تلاميذه. بلا شك كان يوسف النجار قد تنيح منذ سنوات، ولم يعد من يهتم بالقديسة مريم، لذلك سلمها السيد المسيح وهو على الصليب للقديس يوحنا الحبيب بكونها أمه وهو ابنها. فنال يوحنا علاقة جديدة، البنوة لأم يسوع رب المجد.

فما العيب في ذلك؟ و لما هي طامة كبرى بحسب ما وصفتها؟ المسيح قدم العلاقة الجديدة بكونها امه وهو بكونه ابنها, فأين الطامة يا رجل؟

اضافة الى ان المسيح في ذروته تخمله لعذاب الصلب, لم ينس والدته مريم, بل فكر فيها بعد مضيه و تحقيق المشيئة الالهية, فهو اهمت بها و اوصى يوحنا بها, فكيف يكون بهذا الحنان و التدبير لوالدته و يناديها بلفظ غير لائق؟ الا ترى انه لا مجال لاجتماع الاثنين؟
فاما ان يقول لها لفظ غير لائق ولا يفكر في امرها بعد مضيه, او يفكر بها ولا يقول لها لفظ غير لائق, فلا يستطيع ان يعمل الاثنين
و هذا دليل اخر على ان المسيح بقوله يا أمرأة لم تكن في طياتها عدم احترام, بل هي عادة تستخدم كما وضحنا في اعداد اخرى  






> فالكتاب المقدس يقول غير هذا :
> أولا: الولد يسوع قد عذب أباه وأمه ولم يخبرهما بمكان ذهابه حتى قالت مريم أمه له :"هوذا أبوك وأنا كنا نطلبك معذبيم" لوقا2/48.


 
ما دخل هذا في موضوعنا؟
هل هو ملئ سطور فقط؟






> لكن الملفت للانتباه أن "الزعيم" My Rockلم يشر البتة إلى أن يسوع قد شرف المرأة الزانية بهذا الوسام: "يا امرأة" كما في يوحنا 8/10 حين قال :"" يا امرأة أين هم المشتكون عليك؟"" وهي كما قلت: زانية. أعيد: زانية .لا بل أعيد للمرة الثالثة: زانية .


 
اولا انا ذكرت بالحرف الواحد:
و غيرها من النصوص الاخرى التي لا تدل على اي تقليل شأن او عدم احترام ابدا.
فنص كلام المسيح مع المرأة الزانية هو دليل اخر على ان الكلمة لا تعني اي اساءة 
اضافة الى ان اسم المرأة لم يكن معلوم عند الجموع فنرى الاعداد التي قبل العدد العاشر نرى التالي:


Joh 8:9 وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا وَكَانَتْ ضَمَائِرُهُمْ تُبَكِّتُهُمْ خَرَجُوا وَاحِداً فَوَاحِداً مُبْتَدِئِينَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ إِلَى الآخِرِينَ. وَبَقِيَ يَسُوعُ وَحْدَهُ وَالْمَرْأَةُ وَاقِفَةٌ فِي الْوَسَطِ.

Joh 8:3​​ وَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ امْرَأَةً أُمْسِكَتْ فِي زِناً. وَلَمَّا أَقَامُوهَا فِي الْوَسَطِ 
Joh 8:4 قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ هَذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ أُمْسِكَتْ وَهِيَ تَزْنِي فِي ذَاتِ الْفِعْلِ ​...
Joh 8:9 وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا وَكَانَتْ ضَمَائِرُهُمْ تُبَكِّتُهُمْ خَرَجُوا وَاحِداً فَوَاحِداً مُبْتَدِئِينَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ إِلَى الآخِرِينَ. وَبَقِيَ يَسُوعُ وَحْدَهُ وَالْمَرْأَةُ وَاقِفَةٌ فِي الْوَسَطِ.

فكلمة أمرأة ترددت على لسان الجموع و على لسان المسيح و لم يقصد بها اهانة, لان المسيح انقذ المرأة من زناها و اذا اراد اهانتها لزناها, لكان امر برجمها بالاحرى 




> ونسي لسبب من الأسباب أن يذكر تشريف يسوع للمرأة السامرية التي هي عدوة له وهو عدو لها وقد أخبرته دون هوادة في الجملة التاسعة من الإصحاح الرابع. فراجعه أيها القارئ إن شئت . قال لها :" يا امرأة..." يوحنا 4/21


اولا عيب على شخص مثلك اللجوء الى الكذب و الافتراءات
السيد المسيح ليس عدو المرأة السامرية ولا هي عدوته البتة, و ما قلته هو كلام كذب و افتراء مع الاسف يصدر من شخص نحاوره
واذا كنت تقصد بأنه عدوها لكونها سامرية, فأنت مخطئ جدا ولا تعرف شئ من الكتاب المقدس و قاد فاتك الكثير لتسمع تعليم السيد المسيح بالاحسان في مثل السامري في لوقا الاصحاح 10
Luk 10:30​​ فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْسَانٌ كَانَ نَازِلاً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ إِلَى أَرِيحَا فَوَقَعَ بَيْنَ لُصُوصٍ فَعَرَّوْهُ وَجَرَّحُوهُ وَمَضَوْا وَتَرَكُوهُ بَيْنَ حَيٍّ وَمَيْتٍ. 
Luk 10:31 فَعَرَضَ أَنَّ كَاهِناً نَزَلَ فِي تِلْكَ الطَّرِيقِ فَرَآهُ وَجَازَ مُقَابِلَهُ. 
Luk 10:32 وَكَذَلِكَ لاَوِيٌّ أَيْضاً إِذْ صَارَ عِنْدَ الْمَكَانِ جَاءَ وَنَظَرَ وَجَازَ مُقَابِلَهُ. 
Luk 10:33 وَلَكِنَّ سَامِرِيّاً مُسَافِراً جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ وَلَمَّا رَآهُ تَحَنَّنَ 
Luk 10:34 فَتَقَدَّمَ وَضَمَدَ جِرَاحَاتِهِ وَصَبَّ عَلَيْهَا زَيْتاً وَخَمْراً وَأَرْكَبَهُ عَلَى دَابَّتِهِ وَأَتَى بِهِ إِلَى فُنْدُقٍ وَاعْتَنَى بِهِ. 
Luk 10:35 وَفِي الْغَدِ لَمَّا مَضَى أَخْرَجَ دِينَارَيْنِ وَأَعْطَاهُمَا لِصَاحِبِ الْفُنْدُقِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: اعْتَنِ بِهِ وَمَهْمَا أَنْفَقْتَ أَكْثَرَ فَعِنْدَ رُجُوعِي أُوفِيكَ. 
Luk 10:36 فَأَيُّ هَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةِ تَرَى صَارَ قَرِيباً لِلَّذِي وَقَعَ بَيْنَ اللُّصُوصِ؟» ​Luk 10:37 فَقَالَ: «الَّذِي صَنَعَ مَعَهُ الرَّحْمَةَ». فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبْ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً وَاصْنَعْ هَكَذَا».

فلا وجود لاي عداوة, فمعالاسف ان نرى شخص محاور بهذه الاخلاق الحوارية التي يلجأ للكذب و التزوير
نتمنى عدم تكرار الحالة مستقبلا

نرجع الى موضوعنا, المسيح تكلم ايضا للسامرية التي لم يختلط بها, و لكن بكل تأكيد فهو لم يهينها ابدا و مع ذلك استخدم معاها لفظة امرأة

و لنرجع الى الاقتباسات التي ذكرتها انا في ردي السابق, هي لنساء يعرفهم المسيح و عايش معاهم و مع ذلك ناداهم السيد المسيح بلفظة المرأة كما ذكرنا سابقا, و هي بدون شك ليس للاساءة فقد ذكرنا ذلك بالتفصيل و اراك تجاهلت اللجوء لهذه الاقتباسات فدعني اوردها من جديد, عل التكرار يعلم الشطار:

فنرى مثلا السيد المسيح استخدم نفس اللفظة مع مريم المجدلية بعد قيامته:
*Joh 20:15* قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ لِمَاذَا تَبْكِينَ؟ مَنْ تَطْلُبِينَ؟» فَظَنَّتْ تِلْكَ أَنَّهُ الْبُسْتَانِيُّ فَقَالَتْ لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ قَدْ حَمَلْتَهُ فَقُلْ لِي أَيْنَ وَضَعْتَهُ وَأَنَا آخُذُهُ».

بل ان المسيح ايضا استخدمها مطوبا المرأة المؤمنة بقوله:
*Mat 15:28* حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ عَظِيمٌ إِيمَانُكِ! لِيَكُنْ لَكِ كَمَا تُرِيدِينَ». فَشُفِيَتِ ابْنَتُهَا مِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ.

فالمسيح يعلن ايمانها العظيم بصورة رائعة, فلا يعقل انه يهينها و يعظم ايمانها في وقت واحد
و غيرها من النصوص الاخرى التي لا تدل على اي تقليل شأن او عدم احترام ابدا

اضافة الى ان السيد المسيح يجي على من هم الذين يستحقون لقب امه و اخوته:

Mat 12:47​فَقَالَ لَهُ وَاحِدٌ: «هُوَذَا أُمُّكَ وَإِخْوَتُكَ وَاقِفُونَ خَارِجاً طَالِبِينَ أَنْ يُكَلِّمُوكَ». 
Mat 12:48 فَأَجَابَهُ: «مَنْ هِيَ أُمِّي وَمَنْ هُمْ إِخْوَتِي؟» 
Mat 12:49 ثُمَّ مَدَّ يَدَهُ نَحْوَ تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَقَالَ: «هَا أُمِّي وَإِخْوَتِي. ​*Mat 12:50* لأَنَّ مَنْ يَصْنَعُ مَشِيئَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ أَخِي وَأُخْتِي وَأُمِّي».


 
​


> أما قول "الزعيم" My Rock:
> 
> فسنرى كثيرا من الأمثلة من المجتمع اليهودي وسنرى هل جف قاموس هذا المجتمع ومعجمه من كلمة : "أمي "
> قالت الزانية راحاب في معرض التفاوض لحماية روح والديها من سيف يشوع :
> ...


 
لم يقل احد ان كلمة امي غير موجودة في القاموس اليهودي, فلا اعرف لماذا الخروج و سرد كل هذه السطور, هل هي لملئ فراغ و لتعجيز القارئ من التكملة في القراءة؟
ما قلناه لك ان كلمة امرأة هي عادة مستخدمة في المجتمع اليهودي و لا تعني التقليل في شخص المرأة و ذكرنا لك الامثلة العديدة و لم نقل لك ان كلمة أمي ليست موجودة في القاموس اليهودي
حاول تركز معانا يا صديقي




> و أخيرا هذا سؤال أحب أن تجيب عنه أيها "الزعيم" " My Rock لله ثم للتاريخ وكن صريحا :
> هل تقول لأمك عندما تناديها يا أمرأة ؟


 
ذكرنا لك و اعيد للمرة الخامسة
كلمة امرأة هي لفظة يهودية لا تعني التقليل من الشأن ابدا و لا تستطيع مقارنة الالفاظ في اللغات 
و اذكر لك ابسط مثال, في اللغة الدنماركية يعتبر الاب و الام نوع الابوبة و الامومة لو نادهم ابنهم بالعجوز و العجوزة و هذا الشئ متداول حتى في وسائل الاعلام

اما تعليم المسيح فهو بأكرام الوالدين بكل روعة اذ يذكر اليهود بالوصية الالهية في متى 15:
Mat 15:4 فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ أَوْصَى قَائِلاً: أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ وَمَنْ يَشْتِمْ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً فَلْيَمُتْ مَوْتاً.
فبربك كيف يذكر اليهود بهذه الوصية يعلن خطيئتهم و هو بالمقابل يقول لهم انه بلا خطية و من منهم يبكته على خطيئة واحدة, فلو كان فعل شئ يهين امه كان اولى باليهود ان يذكروه و ان يبكتوه عليها, و كيف يفعل نفس خطيئتهم و هو يعلن عدم خطيئتهم و يوصيهم بالوصية الالهية؟
الا يستحق الامر بعض التفكير فقط لترى الامر بصورة اوضح؟

بالمناسبة, لا داعي لهذا الخط المهول, لاننا نشكر الرب كلنا صحة و نظرنا ستة على ستة و لا داعي لهذا التكبير...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## abou_anass (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> عزيزي ....
> 
> اذافة الى كلام الحبيب Rock  و انستازيا
> 
> ...


قلت إن البشارة تهتم بالتعاليم .و الرب قد أمركم بالاقتداء به "فاقتدوا بالله." أفسس 5/1.فكيف لا تسايرونه و تتمثلوا أمره وتعليمه .وةهو قول لا يزيد و لاينقص و لا يفسد في الأمر شيئا. أما مسألة ضياع مراحل من حياة الرب فهذا موضوع أخر قد نفرد له ركنا و موضعا يليق به.
أما الخط فلا أدري ما المفزع والضايِق فيه ؟ أهو الخط أم المخطوط؟ و إلا لماذا أتحتم لنا أبعاد الخط في المنتدى ؟ كمن يعرض بضاعة وإذا مد الزبائن إليهم أيديهم أنكر عليهم .يا هؤلاء احذفوا الأبعاد وحددوها عند الذي يرضيكم .أما أن تكون في المتناول و لا أستعملها فهذا لا يعجبني البتة.و الخط الكبير للقراء نظهر لهم ما نحب أن يعلموا أنه مهم .و أنا أعلم أنكم تعرفون و لكن غيركم لا يعرف فلا تحرموا الذين لا يعرفون وهم كثرة كاثرة بمعرفة الذين يعرفون وهم قلة قليلة .و هذا رأيي و لكم أن تقولوا بعد رأيكم .


----------



## abou_anass (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



My Rock قال:


> COLOR=#4169e1]السيد المسيح في بادرة حنان أخيرة نحو أمه أراد أن يَّؤمن لها عناية وعونًا بعد ذهابه، فسلّمها إلى من كان يحبه، والذي يعلم أنه الأقرب إليه من كل تلاميذه. بلا شك كان يوسف النجار قد تنيح منذ سنوات، ولم يعد من يهتم بالقديسة مريم، لذلك سلمها السيد المسيح وهو على الصليب للقديس يوحنا الحبيب بكونها أمه وهو ابنها. فنال يوحنا علاقة جديدة، البنوة لأم يسوع رب المجد.
> [/SIZE][/COLOR]


بالله عليك تسمي مناداتها له بادرة حنان .لماذا لا - يسلمها بتعبيرك- التسليم تعبير لا يروق لي .قلت لماذا لا يسلمها للعائلة ؟ أين يعقوب؟و يوسي و سمعان و يهوذا ؟ على الأقل هؤلاء أخوال يسوع ومن الأفضل أيضا لو "سلمها" لأخوات يسوع و هذه العائلة منصوص عليها في متى 13(56:55).


My Rock قال:


> فما العيب في ذلك؟ و لما هي طامة كبرى بحسب ما وصفتها؟ المسيح قدم العلاقة الجديدة بكونها امه وهو بكونه ابنها, فأين الطامة يا رجل؟


الطامة الكبرى أنها ستعيش بقية حياتها مع رجل غريب عنها .و إلا فقولوا لنا ماذا يقول شرعكم في مثل هذه الحالات.


My Rock قال:


> اضافة الى ان اسم المرأة لم يكن معلوم عند الجموع فنرى الاعداد التي قبل العدد العاشر نرى التالي:


 ألا تقولون إن يسوع هو الإله فلماذا لم يدع المرأة باسمها و يوسف رياض في كتابه ثلاث حقائق في الإيمان المسيحي يجعل يسوع إلها لهذا السبب أي المناداة على الأشخاص بأسمائهم و استشهد بمثال فيليبس و زكا.


My Rock قال:


> فلا وجود لاي عداوة, فمعالاسف ان نرى شخص محاور بهذه الاخلاق الحوارية التي يلجأ للكذب و التزوير
> نتمنى عدم تكرار الحالة مستقبلا


تزوير إيش و كذب إيش ألم ينه المسيح تلامذته عن الذهاب إلى السامريين و إلا فلماذا قالت السامرية ليسوع العطشان : كيف تطلب مني ماء وأنا سامرية وأنت يهودي؟ و أظن أن الكذب ممن نقل الموضوع من الأسئلة و الأجوبة إلى الشبهات الشيطانية الوهمية و هي حقيقة اعترف بها الزعيم نفسه فالكذب هو قول ما لا يتطابق مع الواقع بنية و تعمد الكذب .أعني أن ما أناقش معكم ليس شبهة بله أن تكون شيطانية وهمية .فاختاروا العبارات اللائقة هداكم الله.


My Rock قال:


> فالمسيح يعلن ايمانها العظيم بصورة رائعة, فلا يعقل انه يهينها و يعظم ايمانها في وقت واحد
> و غيرها من النصوص الاخرى التي لا تدل على اي تقليل شأن او عدم احترام ابدا


الإهانة و اضحة بينة في عدم استجابة يسوع لأمه لما دعته و استعاض عنها بالتلاميذ الذين كانوا سببا في مقتله لما هربوا و تركوه لمصيره.


My Rock قال:


> ]
> 
> 
> لم يقل احد ان كلمة امي غير موجودة في القاموس اليهودي, فلا اعرف لماذا الخروج و سرد كل هذه السطور, هل هي لملئ فراغ و لتعجيز القارئ من التكملة في القراءة؟
> ...



إذا كانت الكلمة واردة في القاموس اليهودي وجئتك بالأمثلة والنماذج فلماذا جف قاموس يسوع من أمثال تلك الكلمات المهمة و المنتظرة منه .أما الاستشهاد بالدنمركيين وغيرهم فلم يأمرك ربك بالاقتداء بأحد منهم أبدا .و الأمر نفسه بالنسبة للمثال الذي ساقه ناستازيا من استعمال الانجليز ل:ma'am وقال تعني السيدة فما علاقة السيدة بيا امرأة و هل كل امرأة هي سيدة .؟؟؟؟؟؟


My Rock قال:


> ]
> 
> 
> لم يقل احد ان كلمة امي غير موجودة في القاموس اليهودي, فلا اعرف لماذا الخروج و سرد كل هذه السطور, هل هي لملئ فراغ و لتعجيز القارئ من التكملة في القراءة؟
> ]


إن المناقشة تقتضي الإحاطة بجوانب الموضوع أما استطرادي فهو لبيان لم يكن ليحيد عن الموضوع قيد أنملة بل لإظهار فشو "أمي" بين اليهود و كيف أنهم لم ينادوا والداتهم ب : يا امرأة.و اللغو عندنا باطل .و قد ظهر لك الأمر كذلك و عبرت عنه كذلك وذاك شأنك .فما تراه أنت ملءً للفراغ يراه الآخر فائدة تساق إليه .وعلى العموم فالنصوص شاهدة والأسطر ناطقة و المناقشة شائقة.



My Rock قال:


> ]
> 
> 
> [اما تعليم المسيح فهو بأكرام الوالدين بكل روعة اذ يذكر اليهود بالوصية الالهية في متى 15:
> Mat 15:4 فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ أَوْصَى قَائِلاً: أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ وَمَنْ يَشْتِمْ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً فَلْيَمُتْ مَوْتاً.


 ليس كل توجيه وارد في الكتاب المقدس معمول به .فهذه حدود الزنا مثلا معطلة ليس في الكتاب المقدس مثال لتطبيقه و لو مثالا واحدا. وهذا بطرس يقرأ لا تحلفوا البتة و بدأ يحلف و يلعن لينكر يسوع.و هذا بولس يقرأ : لا تشتم رئيس شعبك و يسقط في المحظور .و بالجملة لا يؤخذ بالاقوال ما لم تدعمها الأعمال و بالعكس فالعلاقة بينهما وثيقة.


----------



## ابن الشرق (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



abou_anass قال:


> قلت إن البشارة تهتم بالتعاليم .و الرب قد أمركم بالاقتداء به "فاقتدوا بالله." أفسس 5/1.فكيف لا تسايرونه و تتمثلوا أمره وتعليمه .وةهو قول لا يزيد و لاينقص و لا يفسد في الأمر شيئا. أما مسألة ضياع مراحل من حياة الرب فهذا موضوع أخر قد نفرد له ركنا و موضعا يليق به.


 


*اعطنا مثال اننا لا نقتدي بالسيد المسيح ..... بدل ملئ السطور *



*انت لم تفهم مغزى النقطة ابدا *

*ركز و ستجد جواب شافي على شبهتك*


*الانجيل ينقل بشارة الحياة و فداء الجنس البشري *

*ينقل آخر ثلاث سنين من حياة السيد المسيح على الارض حيث كان يطوف القرى و المدن مع تلاميذه *

*ركز على آخر ثلاث سنين* 

*فلا ضياع ابدا ..... و لم تبق سوى شبهات واهية على كلام الوحي *




> أما الخط فلا أدري ما المفزع والضايِق فيه ؟ أهو الخط أم المخطوط؟ و إلا لماذا أتحتم لنا أبعاد الخط في المنتدى ؟ كمن يعرض بضاعة وإذا مد الزبائن إليهم أيديهم أنكر عليهم .يا هؤلاء احذفوا الأبعاد وحددوها عند الذي يرضيكم .أما أن تكون في المتناول و لا أستعملها فهذا لا يعجبني البتة.و الخط الكبير للقراء نظهر لهم ما نحب أن يعلموا أنه مهم .و أنا أعلم أنكم تعرفون و لكن غيركم لا يعرف فلا تحرموا الذين لا يعرفون وهم كثرة كاثرة بمعرفة الذين يعرفون وهم قلة قليلة .و هذا رأيي و لكم أن تقولوا بعد رأيكم .


 

*المضايق فيه كبر الخط الى احجام هائلة *

*اكتب بالمعقول ...... لان الخط الكبير جدا مزعج للعيون*


*الخط المعقول بين حجم3و 4..... *

*و حجم سبعة في غير محله ابدا *



*نقطة اخيرة *

*تأخذ الاقتباس كما هو دون تلاعب *

*فلا يجوز بتاتا بتغيير اللون او الحجم او الاملاء ... الخ !*


----------



## abou_anass (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> *اعطنا مثال اننا لا نقتدي بالسيد المسيح ..... بدل ملئ السطور *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الدليل على أنكم لا تقتدون بيسوع هو عدم مناداتكم على أمهاتكم بيا امرأة أليس هو قدوتكم في الأقوال و الأفعال.استمع لاثنين يعضدان ما أقول .يقول "الزعيم"My Rock:




My Rock قال:


> و اذكر لك ابسط مثال, في اللغة الدنماركية يعتبر الاب و الام نوع الابوبة و الامومة لو نادهم ابنهم بالعجوز و العجوزة و هذا الشئ متداول حتى في وسائل الاعلام[/COL
> [/SIZE


 OR]و الدنمركيون ليسوا محسوبين على المسلمين و لا الهندوس - نعم بها زنادقة وملاحدة لكن بها نصارى - جميلة جدا جدا كلمة : يا عجوز و هو ينادي أمه و يا عجوز و هو ينادي أباه .أفضل منها يا امرأة و يا رجل على الاقل نحسسهما بالشباب و فتوته من ذمهما و إلحاق العجز بهما .
قال Anestas!a:



Anestas!a قال:


> *
> 
> *ومازال بعض الشعوب يستخدمون هذا اللفظ تبجيلاً وإحتراماً للمرأة
> مثلما يستخدم الشعب الإنجليزي لفظ:
> Ma'am = بمعنى سيدتي *


 ها هم الانجليز يتنكبون طريق يسوع و لا يستخدمون يا امرأة و تحلو لهم كلمة : Ma'am  بدلها .و هم النصارى أيضا .
و لقد سألت   "الزعيم"My Rock:
هل تنادي أمك بيا امرأة ولم يجبني بنفي: لا و لاإثبات : نعم وأنا أنتظر جوابه بفارغ الصبر .لا ننسى أن الكتاب المقدس أمركم بالاقتداء بهؤلاء منهم :
1- الرب:" اقتدوا بالله" افسس5/1
2- الأنبياء :"وَاقْتَدُوا، يَاإِخْوَتِي، فِي احْتِمَالِ الآلاَمِ وَالصَّبْرِ عَلَيْهَا، بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّذِينَ تَكَلَّمُوا بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ." يعقوب 5/10 و الاقتداء بهم فيما عدا ذلك أولى و يسوع نبي يجب الاقتداء به عملا بهذا الأمر.


----------



## abou_anass (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



Anestas!a قال:


> *فعلاً معلومة صحيحة جداً ,
> *حيث كان يستخدم الشعب اليهودي في ذلك الوقت لفظ إمرأة أثناء مخاطباتهم للنساء
> وهذا اللفظ كان يستخدمه بالأكثر فئة الأشخاص المتعلمون
> وهو كناية لتقدير وإحترام شديد للمرأة.
> ]*


*عجيب أن يستخدم المتعلمون يا امرأة لكن ما نسمي هؤلاء؟
1-داود الذي دعا ربه قائلا :" اللهم قد علمتني منذ صباي لإلى الآن ." مزمور 71/17. هذا العالم المتعلم المعلم قال :" أمي " ولم يقل ليخرج الرجل و تخرج المرأة " في صموئيل الأول 22/3.
2- سليمان وهو من الطبقة الراقية علما و مالا قال عنه الرب ك" هوذا أعطيتك قلبا حكيما و مميِّزا حتى إنه لم يكن مثلك قبلك و لايقوم بعدك نظير." الملوك الأول 3/12.بعد أن جاءته أمه تطلب طِلبة قال لها :"اسألي يا أمي." الملوك الثاني2/19و20لم يقل لها المتعلم : يا امرأة اسألي .
3- أيوب وهو الذي قال فيه الرب إنه الكامل المستقيم قال :" أمي " ايوب 1/21 ولم يقل خرجت من بطن امرأة.
4- بولس الذي قال عن نفسه :" و تعلمت عند قدمي غمالائيل التربية الموافقة لشريعة آبائنا." أعمال الرسل 22/3 قال :"لما سر الله الذي أفرزني في بطن أمي." غلاطية 1/15*
بعد هذا لا أنسى أن أجدد السؤال ل: MY ROCK  هل تحب أن تقول لأمك يا امرأة ؟


----------



## abou_anass (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



Anestas!a قال:


> *فعلاً معلومة صحيحة جداً ,
> *حيث كان يستخدم الشعب اليهودي في ذلك الوقت لفظ إمرأة أثناء مخاطباتهم للنساء
> وهذا اللفظ كان يستخدمه بالأكثر فئة الأشخاص المتعلمون
> وهو كناية لتقدير وإحترام شديد للمرأة.
> ]*


*عجيب أن يستخدم المتعلمون يا امرأة لكن ما نسمي هؤلاء؟
1-داود الذي دعا ربه قائلا :" اللهم قد علمتني منذ صباي لإلى الآن ." مزمور 71/17. هذا العالم المتعلم المعلم قال :" أمي " ولم يقل ليخرج الرجل و تخرج المرأة " في صموئيل الأول 22/3.
2- سليمان وهو من الطبقة الراقية علما و مالا قال عنه الرب ك" هوذا أعطيتك قلبا حكيما و مميِّزا حتى إنه لم يكن مثلك قبلك و لايقوم بعدك نظير." الملوك الأول 3/12.بعد أن جاءته أمه تطلب طِلبة قال لها :"اسألي يا أمي." الملوك الثاني2/19و20لم يقل لها المتعلم : يا امرأة اسألي .
3- أيوب وهو الذي قال فيه الرب إنه الكامل المستقيم قال :" أمي " ايوب 1/21 ولم يقل خرجت من بطن امرأة.
4- بولس الذي قال عن نفسه :" و تعلمت عند قدمي غمالائيل التربية الموافقة لشريعة آبائنا." أعمال الرسل 22/3 قال :"لما سر الله الذي أفرزني في بطن أمي." غلاطية 1/15*
بعد هذا لا أنسى أن أجدد السؤال ل: MY ROCK  هل تحب أن تقول لأمك يا امرأة ؟


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



abou_anass قال:


> بالله عليك تسمي مناداتها له بادرة حنان .




صديقي ابو انس
بالفعل لا اعرف كيف تفهم الكلام, فهل تقرأ انصاف جمل ام اي عقل هذا لتفهم كلامي بهذه الطريقة!
بادرة الحنان انه نسب يوحنا لها كأبن و نسبها ليوحنا كأم
فهو حتى في الالام فكر في أمه و اراد ضمان حياتها بمشيئته الالهية 
فلا يعقل انه مع هذه البادرة يصدر منه لفظ مهين بأي احد, فهو و على الصليب غفر للذين اساءوا اليه فكم بالحري امه




> قلت لماذا لا يسلمها للعائلة ؟ أين يعقوب؟و يوسي و سمعان و يهوذا ؟ على الأقل هؤلاء أخوال يسوع ومن الأفضل أيضا لو "سلمها" لأخوات يسوع و هذه العائلة منصوص عليها في متى 13(56:55).


 
معني اخوته و اخواته اي الاقرباء منه و هذا الموضوع يمكن ان نثبته بالدليل و البرهان في موضوع منفصل لو حبيت النقاش فيه
اما لماذا سلمها ليوحنا بعلاقة الامومة بحسب وصيته, فالمسيح اعلم بخياره و صحته 




> الطامة الكبرى أنها ستعيش بقية حياتها مع رجل غريب عنها .و إلا فقولوا لنا ماذا يقول شرعكم في مثل هذه الحالات.


 
يبدو ان خيالك واسع يا صديقي
المسيح نسبها ليوحنا كأم و نسب يوحنا لها كأبن ليأخذها لخاصته و يعيلها, و العلاقة حددها المسيح بوصيته و امره
فلماذا يأخذك خيالك الواسع بالافكار النجسة؟ فما المانع ان كان يوحنا ابنها و هي امه و يعيشون على حدود هذه العلاقة؟؟




> ألا تقولون إن يسوع هو الإله فلماذا لم يدع المرأة باسمها و يوسف رياض في كتابه ثلاث حقائق في الإيمان المسيحي يجعل يسوع إلها لهذا السبب أي المناداة على الأشخاص بأسمائهم و استشهد بمثال فيليبس و زكا.


 
من جديد تفهم الكلام على هواك ام لا تفهمه اصلا!
انا لم اقل ان المسيح لم يعرف اسمها
قلت الجموع لم تعرف اسم المرأة و قدمتها بلفظة المرأة بأنها زانية و طلبوا من المسيح ان يحدد مصيرها وهو قد انقذها من زناها و لم يهينها بلفظة المرأة من جديد لانه لو اراد اهانتها لزناها لكان امر برجمها او حكمها
لكنه انقذها من زناها المستقبلي و تابت لكلامه و ارشاده
فلا يعقل ان تشعر بالذنب و تريد التوبة لو كان المسيح قلل من شأنها او اهانها





> تزوير إيش و كذب إيش ألم ينه المسيح تلامذته عن الذهاب إلى السامريين و إلا فلماذا قالت السامرية ليسوع العطشان : كيف تطلب مني ماء وأنا سامرية وأنت يهودي؟


 
التزوير و الكذب يا صديقي, انك قلت ان المسيح عدو المرأة السامرية و هي عدوته و هذا هو الكذب و الافتراء بعينه
فهناك معاداة بين السامريين و اليهود نعم, لكن المسيح ليس جزء من هذه المعاداة, فهو نفسه امر بمثله الذي ذكرته سابقا ان يحسن السامري للاورشليمي و العكس, فلا وجود لاي عدواة مما تذكر





> الإهانة و اضحة بينة في عدم استجابة يسوع لأمه لما دعته و استعاض عنها بالتلاميذ الذين كانوا سببا في مقتله لما هربوا و تركوه لمصيره.


 
يا صديقي, انا اتلكم فين و انت تتكلم فين, حاول تركز
انا اتكلم عن المرأة التي شفى المسيح ابنتها لعظمة ايمانها به و ناداها بلفظة المرأة ايضا

*Mat 15:28* حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ عَظِيمٌ إِيمَانُكِ! لِيَكُنْ لَكِ كَمَا تُرِيدِينَ». فَشُفِيَتِ ابْنَتُهَا مِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ.

فالمسيحاعطاها ما تريد و طوب عظمة ايمانها و شفى ابنتها, فهل يعقل يسبق كل هذه العطايا و المعجزات بأهانة؟
فلو اراد اهانتها لما طوب ايمانها و لما قدم لها ما تريد و لما شفى ابنتها 





> أما الاستشهاد بالدنمركيين وغيرهم فلم يأمرك ربك بالاقتداء بأحد منهم أبدا .و الأمر نفسه بالنسبة للمثال الذي ساقه ناستازيا من استعمال الانجليز ل:ma'am وقال تعني السيدة فما علاقة السيدة بيا امرأة و هل كل امرأة هي سيدة .؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
نحن نذكر لكة عادة المجتمعات و الفاظها, فانا انادي امي بالعجوز عندما اكلمها بالدنماركية, لكن لا استعملها لو اكلمها بالعربي لان لا تستطيع ان تستخدم مفردات لغة في لغة اخرى لانها مرتبططة بمجتمع و عادات, و كما ان الدنماركي يعتبره فخر ان يناديه ابنه او ابنته بالعجور, كذلك وضحنا لك بالدليل و البرهان ان كلمة امرأة لا تعني الاهانة كما تستعملها بالعربية




> ليس كل توجيه وارد في الكتاب المقدس معمول به .فهذه حدود الزنا مثلا معطلة ليس في الكتاب المقدس مثال لتطبيقه و لو مثالا واحدا. وهذا بطرس يقرأ لا تحلفوا البتة و بدأ يحلف و يلعن لينكر يسوع.و هذا بولس يقرأ : لا تشتم رئيس شعبك و يسقط في المحظور .و بالجملة لا يؤخذ بالاقوال ما لم تدعمها الأعمال و بالعكس فالعلاقة بينهما وثيقة.


 
ارجو منك ان تلتلزم ادب الحوار و ان لا تبدأ باطلاق كذب علني
فكل توجيها الكتاب المقدس معمول بها و لا تحاول ان تدير موضوعنا الى توجيهات الكتاب المقدس و العمل بها لانه ليس موضوعنا الحالي مع العلم اني ارحب بالنقاش به على موضوع منفصل

المسيح نفسه امر و ذكر بأكرام الوالدين كما ذكرتو بل انه اشار الى عدم عمل اليهود بهذه الوصية بكونه هو البار الذي لم يعرف خطيئة و الذي لم يجرأ احد على تبكيته على اي خطيئة

فها هو أمر المسيح بأكرام الوالدين, و ها هي النصوص التي استخدم فيها المسيح لفظة المرأة دون اساءة, فالرجاء ترك اللف و الدوران يا صديقي

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ابن الشرق (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



abou_anass قال:


> الدليل على أنكم لا تقتدون بيسوع هو عدم مناداتكم على أمهاتكم بيا امرأة أليس هو قدوتكم في الأقوال و الأفعال.استمع لاثنين يعضدان ما أقول


 

*بأي منطق و بأي فكر فسرت! *

*هل الاتباع باستعمال نفس الكلمات تماما ؟؟ *

* الاتباع بالفعل الحقيقي ... الاتباع بالروح  .... الاتباع بالحياة لا بالشفاه*

*في ذلك الوقت شيئ و هذه الايام شيئ آخر *



*الرب قد أمرنا باكرام ابينا و امنا ...*

*لاحظ الاكرام ليس مجرد كلمات .. الاكرام بالفعل الحقيقي *




[q-bible]
*1 **حِينَئِذٍ جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ كَتَبَةٌ وَفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ قَائِلِينَ:* *2 **«لِمَاذَا يَتَعَدَّى تَلاَمِيذُكَ تَقْلِيدَ الشُّيُوخِ، فَإِنَّهُمْ لاَ يَغْسِلُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ حِينَمَا يَأْكُلُونَ خُبْزًا؟» 3 فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ**:«وَأَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا، لِمَاذَا تَتَعَدَّوْنَ وَصِيَّةَ اللهِ بِسَبَب تَقْلِيدِكُمْ؟ 4 فَإِنَّ اللهَ أَوْصَى قَائِلاً: أَكْرِمْ* *أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ، وَمَنْ يَشْتِمْ أَبًا أَوْ أُمًّا فَلْيَمُتْ مَوْتًا. 5 وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ* *فَتَقُولُونَ: مَنْ قَالَ لأَبِيهِ أَوْ أُمِّهِ: قُرْبَانٌ هُوَ الَّذِي تَنْتَفِعُ بِهِ مِنِّي. فَلاَ يُكْرِمُ أَبَاهُ أَوْ أُمَّهُ.* *6 **فَقَدْ أَبْطَلْتُمْ وَصِيَّةَ اللهِ بِسَبَب تَقْلِيدِكُمْ!* *7 **يَا مُرَاؤُونَ! حَسَنًا تَنَبَّأَ عَنْكُمْ إِشَعْيَاءُ قَائِلاً:*
*8 **يَقْتَرِبُ إِلَيَّ هذَا الشَّعْبُ بِفَمِهِ، وَيُكْرِمُني بِشَفَتَيْهِ، وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَمُبْتَعِدٌ عَنِّي بَعِيدًا. 9 وَبَاطِلاً يَعْبُدُونَني وَهُمْ يُعَلِّمُونَ تَعَالِيمَ هِيَ وَصَايَا النَّاسِ».*
[/q-bible]   

*فكر الفريسيين هو الحرف ! و السيد المسيح دوما يوبخهم لانهم يعبدون الحرف لا الروح *


*انت تفكيرك اذا الواحد قال لامه امي الحبيبة يعني قد أكرمها!*
* لكنه في نفس الوقت قد يسرقها او يأذيها .... و يظل يقلها يا امي!*



> هل تنادي أمك بيا امرأة ولم يجبني بنفي: لا و لاإثبات : نعم وأنا أنتظر جوابه بفارغ الصبر .لا ننسى أن الكتاب المقدس أمركم بالاقتداء بهؤلاء منهم :
> 1- الرب:" اقتدوا بالله" افسس5/1
> 2- الأنبياء :"وَاقْتَدُوا، يَاإِخْوَتِي، فِي احْتِمَالِ الآلاَمِ وَالصَّبْرِ عَلَيْهَا، بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّذِينَ تَكَلَّمُوا بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ." يعقوب 5/10 و الاقتداء بهم فيما عدا ذلك أولى و يسوع نبي يجب الاقتداء به عملا بهذا الأمر.


 
*و لذا نحن يجب ان نقتدي في احتمال الالام و الصبر و محاربة الشر نقتدي بالروح *

*في وقت الشدة و الالام و الموت تذكر السيد المسيح امه و اعتنى بها ...... و نحن يجب ان نقتدي بالرب في اكرام امهاتنا و آباءنا اكراما حقيقيا *

*لا نتكلم بالشفاه فقط!*


----------



## Tabitha (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*

*مع إحترامي الشديد 

ولكن حضرتك عندك مشكلة بالقرأة أو بالفهم!
والإجابة على سؤالك موجودة هنا بصفحات الموضوع 
ولكن سوف يفهمها القارئ الذكي فقط



-آخر نقطة يمكن أن تقال بالموضوع,
هدف وغاية كل ما يوجد بالكتاب المقدس:

واما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا ان يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم اذا آمنتم حياة باسمه 
(يو 20 : 31)

ولم يسجل لنا الكتاب المقدس كل الأحداث بحياة مخلصنا أثناء وجوده على الأرض,

لماذا؟

واشياء أخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع ان كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست اظن ان العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة آمين .
(يو 21 : 25)*


واله السلام سيسحق الشيطان تحت ارجلكم سريعا .
نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم . آمين 
(رو 16 : 20)​


----------



## ابن الشرق (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*

ماذا يفيد الدخول باسمين للنقاش!


----------



## assarem (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> ماذا يفيد الدخول باسمين للنقاش!


أنا مسلم و أحب أن أناقش فما دخل هذا في النقاش؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*

هل تحب النقاش فعلا ؟؟؟؟! 

لم لا تعيد صياغة موضوعك من جديد و تحدد ما الذي لا تفهمه بالضبط


----------



## assarem (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> هل تحب النقاش فعلا ؟؟؟؟!
> 
> لم لا تعيد صياغة موضوعك من جديد و تحدد ما الذي لا تفهمه بالضبط


  الموضوع قد طرحه أبو أنس و راجع بداية الصفحة الأولى .لماذا لم يقل يسوع لأمه يا أمي و قال لها يا امرأة وسوَّاها بالنساء الأقل درجة من أمه هذطا هو حسب فهمي


----------



## ابن الشرق (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*

لو قرأت فعلا الصفحة الاولى لوجدت الردود المفحمة منا ..... 


ناقش الردود بدل اعادة نفس كلمات ابي انس و بنفس اسلوبه! 



عزيزي الذي يرفض الفهم بالاساس ..... هل فعلا يروم النقاش ؟


----------



## My Rock (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



assarem قال:


> أنا مسلم و أحب أن أناقش فما دخل هذا في النقاش؟


 
مرحب بك و بكل نقاشاتك
يفرحنا اي نقاش محترم وهادف و بناء
مرحب بك من جديد
لكن يا ريت نقاشاتك تكون في صلب الموضوع و لا تخرج بنا الى مواضيع جانبية لننسى جوهر الموضوع و يضيع الموضوع على القارئ



assarem قال:


> الموضوع قد طرحه أبو أنس و راجع بداية الصفحة الأولى .لماذا لم يقل يسوع لأمه يا أمي و قال لها يا امرأة وسوَّاها بالنساء الأقل درجة من أمه هذطا هو حسب فهمي[/size][/color][/font]


 
اذا هذا ما فهمته, فبكل صراحة اقلك, انك تحتاج قراءة الموضوع من جديد
و اكرر, اذا عندك شئ في صلب الموضوع اتفضل اطرحه, لكن اذا ستكون ردودك لتشتيت الموضوع و طرح اسألة جانبية فالردود ستحذف من هذا الموضوع, منبهين انك مرحب بك ان تطرح اي نقاش و استفسار في موضوع منفصل 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## assarem (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



> و اكرر, اذا عندك شئ في صلب الموضوع اتفضل اطرحه, لكن اذا ستكون ردودك


لماذا لم يخصص يسوع أمخ بخطاب يميزها عن غيرها من النسوة ألم يجد إلا اسلوب يا امراة الذي شارك فيها والدة يسوع الزانية والسامرية وغيرها؟ بولس عندما أراد أن يسلم على الكنيسة لم ينس أم روفس و اعتبرها أما له .بخطاب جميل ملؤه المحبة .قال :" سلموا على روفس و على أمه أمي ." الرسالة إلى أهل رومية 16/13
و سؤال آخر : في أي مجال نصنف نداء يسوع لأمه تحت ضوء هذه الجملة من الكتاب المقدس؟
" كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله و نافع للتعليم و التوبيخ للتقويم و التأديب الذي في البر." الرسالة الثانية إلى تيموثاوس3/16
وشكرا لكم.​


----------



## ابن الشرق (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



assarem قال:


> لماذا لم يخصص يسوع أمخ بخطاب يميزها عن غيرها من النسوة ألم يجد إلا اسلوب يا امراة الذي شارك فيها والدة يسوع الزانية والسامرية وغيرها؟ بولس عندما أراد أن يسلم على الكنيسة لم ينس أم روفس و اعتبرها أما له .بخطاب جميل ملؤه المحبة .قال :" سلموا على روفس و على أمه أمي ."الرسالة إلى أهل رومية 16/13




هل ستستمر في اعادة نفس السؤال ؟؟؟ 

ألا تمل من التكرار ؟! 

قلنا لك المنادة بامرأة ليس تقليلا من شانها ابدا ... 

و قلنا عدة مرات .... ان الانجيل لا يسجل كل لحظة في حياة السيد المسيح لتجزم انه دوما يقول لها يا امرأة




> و سؤال آخر : في أي مجال نصنف نداء يسوع لأمه تحت ضوء هذه الجملة من الكتاب المقدس؟
> " كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله و نافع للتعليم و التوبيخ للتقويم و التأديب الذي في البر." الرسالة الثانية إلى تيموثاوس3/16
> 
> وشكرا لكم.​





يعني هل عندما يتكلم الشخص مع امه يكون اما للتعليم او للتوبيخ! 

افتح فكرك و ناقش ...... ازل القالب الذي يمنعك من الانفتاح 

اتمنى لو فعلا قد قرأت مشاركتي رقم 22 

الكتاب المقدس هو للتعليم و للتوبيخ في كل امور الحياة 

لكن هناك فرق شاسع .......... بين العبادة الروحية و العبادة الحرفية 

نحن نعبد الروح لا الحرف 


سلام


----------



## My Rock (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



assarem قال:


> لماذا لم يخصص يسوع أمخ بخطاب يميزها عن غيرها من النسوة ألم يجد إلا اسلوب يا امراة الذي شارك فيها والدة يسوع الزانية والسامرية وغيرها؟ بولس عندما أراد أن يسلم على الكنيسة لم ينس أم روفس و اعتبرها أما له .بخطاب جميل ملؤه المحبة .قال :" سلموا على روفس و على أمه أمي ." الرسالة إلى أهل رومية 16/13


 
طريقة مخاطبة يسوع لمريم العذراء و و مريم المجدلية و السامرية و الأمرأة الزانية لا يوجد فيها اي اهانة او تقليل لاي منهن 
لذلك لم يتخص في مخاطبته لاي منهن في اعلاء او تقليل بل خاطبهم بطريقة المخاطبة المستخدمة في حينها
اما بالنسبة للنص المقتبس فهو ليس بصيغة المخاطب اولا, ثاني ان ناداها بلفظة أمي لا يعني ان كلمة أمرأة مسيئة لان الرسول بولس نفسه استخدم لفظة يا أمرأة في رسالة كورنثوس الاولي الاصحاح 7 و العدد 16:
1Co 7:16 لأَنَّهُ كَيْفَ تَعْلَمِينَ أَيَّتُهَا الْمَرْأَةُ هَلْ تُخَلِّصِينَ الرَّجُلَ؟ أَوْ كَيْفَ تَعْلَمُ أَيُّهَا الرَّجُلُ هَلْ تُخَلِّصُ الْمَرْأَةَ؟

فالرسول بولس الذي تثني بطريقة تحيته الجميلة, استخدم نفس اللفظ و لا يوجد فيه اي تقليل او اهانة كما نرى من سياق الكلام و الادلة التي ذكرناها مسبقا







> و سؤال آخر : في أي مجال نصنف نداء يسوع لأمه تحت ضوء هذه الجملة من الكتاب المقدس؟
> " كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله و نافع للتعليم و التوبيخ للتقويم و التأديب الذي في البر." الرسالة الثانية إلى تيموثاوس3/16
> 
> وشكرا لكم.​


 
عندما نقرأ نص لنعرف معناه و نفعه للتعليم و التأديب, لا نأخذ كلمة واحدة من اصل جملة او اصحاح, لانه هذا عمى عقلي
فكيف تفهم تعليم و تأديب من كلمة وحدة؟

لكن لو اخذنا العدد كاملا قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ! لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ».

سنعرف من بعدها التعليم 

ففي ذلك تأملات رائعة جاءت على يد الكثير من الاباء سأشعها لك بكل سرور لو طرحت سؤالك في موضوع منفصل, لان سردي للتأملات سيشتت الموضوع يا صديقي 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## assarem (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> [/
> 
> 
> يعني هل عندما يتكلم* الشخص *مع امه يكون اما للتعليم او للتوبيخ!


 سبحان الله و هل يسوع عندكم شخص عادي .لقد قلتم إنه القدوة .و النموذج في كل شيء أليس كذلك ابن الشرق؟ فقولوا لأمهاتكم أنتم أيضا : يا امرأة وطوبوهن بذلك الاسلوب في النداء .و أنا منتظر جوابكم جميعا و أتمنى أن أرى الجواب واحدا بعد آخر في المسألة و أرجو أن يكون يالنفي أو الإثبات. وغريب جدا أن يكون هذا الجزء من القصة و أعني مناداة يسوع أمه بيا امرأة خِلوا من أي فائدة تمت للتقويم أو التهذيب أو التعليم أو التوبيخ.سبحان الله الرجل يقول لأمه : "مَا شَأْنُكِ بِي يَاامْرَأَةُ؟ " يوحنا 2/4 و تقولون ما فيه أي شيء . عجيب و الله.



ابن الشرق قال:


> [
> 
> الكتاب المقدس هو للتعليم و للتوبيخ في كل امور الحياة


يا الله العجب ما هذا التناقض بين ابن الشرق و روك و احد يقول فيه تعليم و الآخر يقول ما فيه .طيب لما كان فيه تعليم و توبيخ لا بد أن نستفيد من الموقف إما تتعلموا فتقولون لأمهاتكم يا امرأة مقتدين بربكم أو في توبيخ يأتي توجيهكم له من بعد.



ابن الشرق قال:


> [
> 
> *نحن نعبد الروح لا الحرف *


 عجيب هذه العبادة ما المقصود بالروح ؟ أستعلم و الله لا شيء آخر.


----------



## assarem (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



My Rock قال:


> FONT]
> 
> اما بالنسبة للنص المقتبس فهو ليس بصيغة المخاطب اولا, ثاني ان ناداها بلفظة أمي لا يعني ان كلمة أمرأة مسيئة لان الرسول بولس نفسه استخدم لفظة يا أمرأة في رسالة كورنثوس الاولي الاصحاح 7 و العدد 16:
> 1Co 7:16 لأَنَّهُ كَيْفَ تَعْلَمِينَ أَيَّتُهَا الْمَرْأَةُ هَلْ تُخَلِّصِينَ الرَّجُلَ؟ أَوْ كَيْفَ تَعْلَمُ أَيُّهَا الرَّجُلُ هَلْ تُخَلِّصُ الْمَرْأَةَ؟
> ...



سبحان الله من المفروض أن تعرفوا الفروق بين الأساليب أليس هذا المنتدى موسوما ب: منتدى الكنيسة "*العربية"* هناك بون شاسع بين يا امرأة و بين أيتها المرأة.
يا في اللغة العربية تستعمل أداة مشتركة لنداء القريب و البعيد أما أيها فللتخصيص .
و امرأة في نداء يسوع جاءت بأسلوب النكرة أما في بولس فقد جاءت معرفة و شتان بين التعريف و التنكير.ثم لإن بولس يتكلم بصفة عامة لا يوجه الخطاب لامرأة بعينها كما هو الشأن بالنسبة ليسوع الذي كان في خطاب مباشر مع أمه و في المجلس نفسه. يكلمها و ينظر إليها و تسمعه.و انظر إلى موقف يسوع مع تلك المرأة المريضة كيف رفعها إلى مرتبة ابنته و لم يقل لها ما قال لأمه .

فقالَ لها: ((يا اَبنتي إِيمانُكِ شَفاكِ. فاَذهَبـي بِسلامٍ، وتَعافَي مِنْ دائِكِ." مرقس 5/34. ثم إن بولس الذي تحدثت عنه يا روك لإنسان متدفق الأحاسيس حتى إنه جاد على جماد بذلك اللفظ الطيب الذي لا تستحق امرأة في العالم أن يخصص ابنها إحداهن إلا لها. قال :"و أما أورشليم العليا التي هي أمنا جميعا...."غلاطية4/26. الجماد ينعم عليه بــــ : أمي أما الأم الحقيقية فلا تستحق إلا يا امرأة.؟؟؟؟؟؟ و بطرس الذي أنكر المسيح و عرفته الجارية أراد التملص و التنصل فقال للجارية:" لست أعرفه يا امرأة " لوقا 2257في قمة الضجر والغضب المكتوم.


----------



## ابن الشرق (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



assarem قال:


> سبحان الله و هل يسوع عندكم شخص عادي .لقد قلتم إنه القدوة .و النموذج في كل شيء أليس كذلك ابن الشرق؟ فقولوا لأمهاتكم أنتم أيضا : يا امرأة وطوبوهن بذلك الاسلوب في النداء .و أنا منتظر جوابكم جميعا و أتمنى أن أرى الجواب واحدا بعد آخر في المسألة و أرجو أن يكون يالنفي أو الإثبات. وغريب جدا أن يكون هذا الجزء من القصة و أعني مناداة يسوع أمه بيا امرأة خِلوا من أي فائدة تمت للتقويم أو التهذيب أو التعليم أو التوبيخ.سبحان الله الرجل يقول لأمه : "مَا شَأْنُكِ بِي يَاامْرَأَةُ؟ " يوحنا 2/4 و تقولون ما فيه أي شيء . عجيب و الله.


 
*لن تفهم ابدا مهما حاولنا........... *

*ببساطة شديدة انت ترفض اي طريقة للفهم *


*نعيد ما كتبنا ... حن نتعلم من النصوص احترام امهاتنا بكل دقة *

*ليس المهم الكلمات بل الافعال *

*لكن ماذا نفعل لك ان كنت تفكر وفق القالب ذاته *

*سأعيد كلام السيد المسيح للفريسيين .. و اظن انك لم تقراه اساسا ربما تخاف ! *

[q-bible] 
*1 **حِينَئِذٍ جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ كَتَبَةٌ وَفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ قَائِلِينَ:* *2 **«لِمَاذَا يَتَعَدَّى تَلاَمِيذُكَ تَقْلِيدَ الشُّيُوخِ، فَإِنَّهُمْ لاَ يَغْسِلُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ حِينَمَا يَأْكُلُونَ خُبْزًا؟» 3 فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ**:«وَأَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا، لِمَاذَا تَتَعَدَّوْنَ وَصِيَّةَ اللهِ بِسَبَب تَقْلِيدِكُمْ؟ 4 فَإِنَّ اللهَ أَوْصَى قَائِلاً: أَكْرِمْ* *أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ، وَمَنْ يَشْتِمْ أَبًا أَوْ أُمًّا فَلْيَمُتْ مَوْتًا. 5 وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ* *فَتَقُولُونَ: مَنْ قَالَ لأَبِيهِ أَوْ أُمِّهِ: قُرْبَانٌ هُوَ الَّذِي تَنْتَفِعُ بِهِ مِنِّي. فَلاَ يُكْرِمُ أَبَاهُ أَوْ أُمَّهُ.* *6 **فَقَدْ أَبْطَلْتُمْ وَصِيَّةَ اللهِ بِسَبَب تَقْلِيدِكُمْ!* *7 **يَا مُرَاؤُونَ! حَسَنًا تَنَبَّأَ عَنْكُمْ إِشَعْيَاءُ قَائِلاً:*
*8 **يَقْتَرِبُ إِلَيَّ هذَا الشَّعْبُ بِفَمِهِ، وَيُكْرِمُني بِشَفَتَيْهِ، وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَمُبْتَعِدٌ عَنِّي بَعِيدًا. 9 وَبَاطِلاً يَعْبُدُونَني وَهُمْ يُعَلِّمُونَ تَعَالِيمَ هِيَ وَصَايَا النَّاسِ».*
[/q-bible]


*ليتك تقرأ و تستفيد من الحكمة المعلنة *

*كم مرة نعيد نفس الكلمات عليك ....... لا ادري *

*مناداة السيد المسيح للسيدة العذراء بيا امرأة ...... لا يعني اي تقليل من شأنها *
*كما وضحوا بشدة لك *

*اقرأ كيف كان السيد المسيح يكرمها في حياته و كيف كان يفكر فيها حتى على الصليب اثناء الالام المبرحة ..... ستعرف كيف كان يكرمها بالشفتين لانه بالاساس يكرمها بالقلب ... *


*فعلا الذي يرفض لا يجد شيئا *

*اقرا و لو مرة بحياتك رد كامل بدل من الاستمرار وفق نفس الكلمات !!!!!!! *




> يا الله العجب ما هذا التناقض بين ابن الشرق و روك و احد يقول فيه تعليم و الآخر يقول ما فيه .طيب لما كان فيه تعليم و توبيخ لا بد أن نستفيد من الموقف إما تتعلموا فتقولون لأمهاتكم يا امرأة مقتدين بربكم أو في توبيخ يأتي توجيهكم له من بعد.


 
*التناقض في مخيلتك فقط ..... و اعذرني من هذه الكلمة *

*الحبيب Rock يركز على النص و التعليم منه باكرام الوالدين *

*و انا شرحت لك ... عن مناداته بامراة فقط *



*و اقول لك تكريم السيد المسيح للسيدة العذراء يفوق كل تكريم *

*و نحن منه نتعلم دوما كيف نقتدي به بالروح*

*نقتدي به في كل شيئ بالروح لا بالحرف*

*و هذا ما يميز المسيحية و المؤمنين*






> عجيب هذه العبادة ما المقصود بالروح ؟ أستعلم و الله لا شيء آخر.


 

*عجيب امرك بعد كل هذه المداخلات ......... و لم تفهم المقصود *

*اسأل ما لا تفهم بدل التجاهل *


*نحن نعبد الله بالروح لانه روح .... لاننا قد تحررنا من عتق الحرف (الوصية الحرفية)*


*و لو تقرا كيف اجاب السيد المسيح الفريسيين و كلمهم عن الاكرام الحقيقي للاباء و الامهات ...... ستعرف معنى التطبيق الحقيقي لوصايا الله *

*كما قال السيد المسيح الذي ان طلبت يفتح فكرك على الوصايا *

[q-bible]
*23 *وَلكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ، وَهِيَ الآنَ، حِينَ السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ، لأَنَّ الآبَ طَالِبٌ مِثْلَ هؤُلاَءِ السَّاجِدِينَ لَهُ. *24 *اَللهُ رُوحٌ. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا». 
[/q-bible]


*سلام*


----------



## assarem (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



My Rock قال:


> FONT=Times New Roman]
> 
> عندما نقرأ نص لنعرف معناه و نفعه للتعليم و التأديب, لا نأخذ كلمة واحدة من اصل جملة او اصحاح, لانه هذا عمى عقلي
> فكيف تفهم تعليم و تأديب من كلمة وحدة؟
> ...



طيب بعد قراءتنا لقول يسوع لأمه يا امراة ما لي ولك ماذا نتعلم؟





ابن الشرق قال:


> [B
> 
> 
> *و اقول لك تكريم السيد المسيح للسيدة العذراء يفوق كل تكريم *
> ...


أين هذا التفوق و هو الذي سوَّاها بزانية قال لهما جميعا يا امرأة فأين التكريم والتخصيص.؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*

الى ان تقرأ ردي الاخير كلمة كلمة ..... و تسال عما لا تفهم 


أكمل معك 



لاننا لسنا مكائن بل بشر


----------



## assarem (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*

إني أقرأ الردود كلمة كلمة بل إني أنسخ بعضها و أذهب إلى الدار و أعيد القراءة من جديد. دعك من التهرب و الأسئلة لم تجب عنها و لم تراوح مكانها و ها هي الاقتباسات الحاوية للأسئلة.


abou_anass قال:


> و أخيرا هذا سؤال أحب أن تجيب عنه أيها "الزعيم" " My Rock لله ثم للتاريخ وكن صريحا :
> هل تقول لأمك عندما تناديها يا أمرأة ؟ ولا تنسى أن الرب أمركم بالاقتداء به :"" فاقتدوا إذن باالله كأولاد أحباء ." أفسس5/1.​​وقبل أن أنسى فمريم الوالدة الحنون لم تقل ليسوع : يا رجل بل قالت :"يا بُنَي" لوقا 2/48​







assarem قال:


> طيب بعد قراءتنا لقول يسوع لأمه يا امراة ما لي ولك ماذا نتعلم؟
> 
> 
> أين هذا التفوق و هو الذي سوَّاها بزانية قال لهما جميعا يا امرأة فأين التكريم والتخصيص.؟


أ ر جو أ ن تجيب عنها و من طرحت عليه .​


----------



## Tabitha (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*

*



			المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abou_anass  

و أخيرا هذا سؤال أحب أن تجيب عنه أيها "الزعيم" " My Rock لله ثم للتاريخ وكن صريحا :
هل تقول لأمك عندما تناديها يا أمرأة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*أنا بعرف إن السؤال مش موجه لي .. ولكن بعد إذنك أشارك ,

بسبب إننا نعيش في مجتمع عربي *متخلف فهو ينظر للمرأة بنظرة حقيرة 
وذلك بسبب إن دينه الرسمي صور له هذه الصورة للمرأة: "ناقصات عقل ودين"

أنا عن نفسي لا أرى أي مشكلة لو قلت لأمي يا إمرأة/يا سيدتي ولكني لا أقدر أقولها وسط المجتمع الذي أعيش به لأن يمكن أن يساء فهم تلك الكلمة خطأ ويظنوا إني أقلل من شأن أمي 

مثلما يظن بعض خارقي الذكاء أن ربنا يسوع قلل من قيمة أمه حينما دعاها في بعض المواقف يا إمرأة/يا سيدتي 

والدليل:
في يومنا العادي ساعات بنستخدم كلمة: "يا راجل" يا رجل" 
وبعض البلدان تنادي الزوجة زوجها "يا سيدي"
لماذا لم تفهم هذه الكلمة خطأ ولم يعتبرها الناس تقليل من قيمة الرجل!


تحياتي.*


* ملحوظة: لا أقصد بكلمة التخلف الإهانة ولكن قصدت التأخر.


----------



## assarem (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



Anestas!a قال:


> أنا بعرف إن السؤال مش موجه لي .. ولكن بعد إذنك أشارك ,
> بسبب إننا نعيش في مجتمع عربي *متخلف فهو ينظر للمرأة بنظرة حقيرة
> وذلك بسبب إن دينه الرسمي صور له هذه الصورة للمرأة: "ناقصات عقل ودين"
> 
> .[/COLOR]


يا Anestas!a إن هذا الدين الرسمي الذي قلت عنه ما قلت و الله لأستحيي أن أقول لك و لغيرك إنه يجرم أن يقول الرجل لأبيه و أمه في حال النداء يا رجل أو يأ امرأة أو أن يناديهما بأسمائهما. هذا الكوضوع سيأتي تفصيله هي حينه دعنا نناقش القوم في المسألة.
 ولعلمك فقط فقد جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له يا رسول الله من أحق الناس بحسن صحابتي قال أمك قال فم من قال أمك قال ثم من قال أمك ثلاث مرات و في الرابعة قال أبوك.و آخر وصية للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله :النساء النساء. بعد الصلاة .فتأمل كيف قرن بين حق الله وحق العبد متمثلا في النساء و أداء حقوقهن.و سأتحفك بالأمثلة لما طلبت ذلك لاحقا إن شاء الله .


Anestas!a قال:


> أنا عن نفسي لا أرى أي مشكلة لو قلت لأمي يا إمرأة/يا سيدتي ولكني لا أقدر أقولها وسط المجتمع الذي أعيش به لأن يمكن أن يساء فهم تلك الكلمة خطأ ويظنوا إني أقلل من شأن أمي
> 
> ]
> .[/COLOR]


 يا Anestas!a إنك تعترف بصعوبة نطقها لأنها تجعل الناس يعتبرونها مشينة وهذا هو الحق.و لكنك تخجل من الحق و لايجب أن تخاف في الحق بل أعلنها للناس و قل لأمك يا امرأة وحتى إذا قيل لك لماذا فافخر بالاقتداء بالرب يسوع أليس كذلك .على العموم أشكر لك صراحتك الممزوجة بالخجل و الخوف.



Anestas!a قال:


> يا إمرأة/يا سيدتي
> .[/COLOR]


ألا تخجل من نفسك أن تجمع الأضداد هل ياسيدتي هي يا امرأة و الله بين التعبيرين بون شاسع و فرق كبير.فلا تكذبوا على الناس.فلو قال يسوع لأمه سيدتي لكان وساما ما بعده وسام.لكن قال يا امرأة.



Anestas!a قال:


> والدليل:
> في يومنا العادي ساعات بنستخدم كلمة: "يا راجل" يا رجل"
> وبعض البلدان تنادي الزوجة "يا سيدي"
> لماذا لم تفهم هذه الكلمة خطأ ولم يعتبرها الناس تقليل من قيمة الرجل!تحياتي.[/COLOR][/B]
> .[/COLOR]


متى كان تنزيل الزاقع دليلا على الأحكام .بل الأحكام تنزل على الواقع .فلا يعني مثلا استخدام الناس لصباح الخير ومساء الخير و ...غيرها من التحيات أن يترك المسلم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و لو كان في الصين .الشرع يتميز بالقوة التي تكفل له أن يربي الناس على الفخر بتطبيقه لا الخجل والوجل من تطبيقه.


----------



## Tabitha (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



assarem قال:


> *يا Anestas!a إنك تعترف بصعوبة نطقها* لأنها تجعل الناس يعتبرونها مشينة وهذا هو الحق.و لكنك تخجل من الحق و لايجب أن تخاف في الحق بل أعلنها للناس و قل لأمك يا امرأة وحتى إذا قيل لك لماذا فافخر بالاقتداء بالرب يسوع أليس كذلك .على العموم أشكر لك صراحتك الممزوجة بالخجل و الخوف.
> .



*إيه إسلوب الأطفال هذا!
أنا قلت كده!
انت بتنقى اللي بيعجبك من الكلام وتقتبسه ومن ثم بتبني عليه آراك !
وقد قلت لك قبلا
يأما: مشكلتك بالقرآة أو بالفهم!

أنا قلت:*


Anestas!a قال:


> *
> 
> أنا عن نفسي لا أرى أي مشكلة لو قلت لأمي يا إمرأة/يا سيدتي ولكني لا أقدر أقولها وسط المجتمع الذي أعيش به لأن يمكن أن يساء فهم تلك الكلمة خطأ ويظنوا إني أقلل من شأن أمي
> *


*

وقلت بسبب المجتمع المتخلف الذي أعيش فيه, الذي دينه الرسمي هو التخلف 
يا رب تكون فهمت.





ألا تخجل من نفسك أن تجمع الأضداد هل ياسيدتي هي يا امرأة و الله بين التعبيرين بون شاسع و فرق كبير.فلا تكذبوا على الناس.فلو قال يسوع لأمه سيدتي لكان وساما ما بعده وسام.لكن قال يا امرأة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أظن أنا قلت قبل كده
إن بعض الشعوب يستخدمون كلمة 
سيدة; في مخاطبة النساء
ولا تعني تقليل بل إحترام
مثلما قلت:
Ma'am = معناها سيدة ولكن بنترجمها = سيدتي 
لهذا السبب أنا كتبت إن ربنا يسوع قال لأمه: سيدة / سيدتي 

وأنا أرى في نظرتك لكلمة إمرآة; نظرة كل رجل عربي متأخر دينه الدين المتأخر.*


----------



## ابن الشرق (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



assarem قال:


> إني أقرأ الردود كلمة كلمة بل إني أنسخ بعضها و أذهب إلى الدار و أعيد القراءة من جديد. دعك من التهرب و الأسئلة لم تجب عنها و لم تراوح مكانها و ها هي الاقتباسات الحاوية للأسئلة.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*عزيزي ....... *

*انت لا تحاور من وجهة نظر دينية ! *


*انت تحاور من وجهة نظر اجتماعية متعلقة بالمجتمع الذي تعيش فيه *



*الى الآن انت مجرد تعيد الكلمات ......... عدة مرات اثبتنا لك ان مناداته بامرأة ...... ليس تقليلا لكنك تظل تراوح في مكانك*

*
ببساطة شديدة انت ترفض اي طريقة للفهم 


** نحن نتعلم من النصوص احترام امهاتنا بكل دقة 

ليس المهم الكلمات بل الافعال 

*


*انا متأكد كل التأكد انك ام تقرا كلام السيد المسيح الذي اوردته لك .......... *



*لانك ببساطة شديدة** ترفض الفهم رفضا تاما ..... و لا تناقش بل تجادل حتى النخاع بغلق عقلك*




*فلمَ النقاش ! *


----------



## My Rock (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



assarem قال:


> سبحان الله من المفروض أن تعرفوا الفروق بين الأساليب أليس هذا المنتدى موسوما ب: منتدى الكنيسة "*العربية"* هناك بون شاسع بين يا امرأة و بين أيتها المرأة.




يبدو انك نسيت او تناسيت ان العهد الجديد مكتوب باليوناني, و لا تستطيع تطبيق قواعد اللغة العربية على اليونانية
و الكلمتين في النصين اتت بلفظة γυνή و الاثنين جاءوا بنفس صيغة المخاطبة و لا وجود لتعريف مسبق بها
 
 


> انظر إلى موقف يسوع مع تلك المرأة المريضة كيف رفعها إلى مرتبة ابنته و لم يقل لها ما قال لأمه .
> 
> فقالَ لها: ((يا اَبنتي إِيمانُكِ شَفاكِ. فاَذهَبـي بِسلامٍ، وتَعافَي مِنْ دائِكِ." مرقس 5/34.


 
الى متى اللف و الدوران يا صديقي؟
ذكرنا لك ان قول المسيح للاخرين يا ابنتي و اي لفظ اخر لا يعني ان كلمة امرأة هي للاهانة, فالمسيح استخدم نفس اللفظ مع المرأة التي شفى ابنتها:
حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ عَظِيمٌ إِيمَانُكِ! لِيَكُنْ لَكِ كَمَا تُرِيدِينَ». فَشُفِيَتِ ابْنَتُهَا مِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ.
فكما حن المسيح و شفى تلك, شفى ابنة هذه ايضا
و كما خاطب تلك بلفظة ابنة, خاطبة هذه بلفظة أمرأة و بكلا الحالتين شفى و عمل معجزة و لم يهين احد
ريحنا و قل لنا, كم مرة نعيد الكلام داه حتى تفهمه و تبطل تعيد نفس السؤال؟




> ثم إن بولس الذي تحدثت عنه يا روك لإنسان متدفق الأحاسيس حتى إنه جاد على جماد بذلك اللفظ الطيب الذي لا تستحق امرأة في العالم أن يخصص ابنها إحداهن إلا لها. قال :"و أما أورشليم العليا التي هي أمنا جميعا...."غلاطية4/26.


 
الرسول يتكلم هنا عن اورشليم السماوية لا عن اورشليم الارضية
و لفظة امنا هي لفظة مجازية لها جذورها في تسمية اورشليم بالعهد القديم, للتعمق اكثر في هذا الموضوع الشيق يفضل طرحه في موضوع منفصل لكي لا نشتت الموضوع هذا



> الجماد ينعم عليه بــــ : أمي أما الأم الحقيقية فلا تستحق إلا يا امرأة.؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
لم يقل احد ان مريم العذراء لا تستحق المناداة ب يا أمي, و عدم ذكر الاناجيل لها لا يعني عدم حدوثها
و الامر المهم, ان كلمة يا أمرأة و للمرة الخامسة نعيد لا تعني الاهانة بل هي عادة يهودية اوضحنا استخدام المسيح لها مع نساء اخريات 




> و بطرس الذي أنكر المسيح و عرفته الجارية أراد التملص و التنصل فقال للجارية:" لست أعرفه يا امرأة " لوقا 2257في قمة الضجر والغضب المكتوم.


 
لماذا الكذب يا صاحبي؟
لماذا تحمل النص اكثر مما عليه؟
النص لا يذكر انه في قمة الضجر او الغطب بأي من انواعه؟
ما اوسع خيالك يا رجل
يا ريت تخلينا في حدود النصوص و مصداقيتها, و بلا هذا الخيال الواسع يا صاحبي

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



assarem قال:


> طيب بعد قراءتنا لقول يسوع لأمه يا امراة ما لي ولك ماذا نتعلم؟


 
و انا اجبتك مسبقا, فيا ريت تترك تكرار الاسئلة:
لكن لو اخذنا العدد كاملا قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ! لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ».

سنعرف من بعدها التعليم 

ففي ذلك تأملات رائعة جاءت على يد الكثير من الاباء سأشعها لك بكل سرور لو طرحت سؤالك في موضوع منفصل, لان سردي للتأملات سيشتت الموضوع يا صديقي 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Fadie (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*

الاخ ماى روك قال يمكن ان يضع التعليم النافع فى موضوع منفصل كيلا يتشتت الموضوع , فهل لديك اى اعتراض اخر فى الموضوع ام انها مماطلة بلا فائدة؟


----------



## assarem (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*

يبقى السؤال لماذا لم يميز يسوع أمه عن النسوة و يمارس حق البنوة الطبيعي و يكون القدوة  و يقول لأمه يا أمي .انظر بولس يقول لبرسيس المحبوبة كما في رومية 16/12 و أنعم عليها رغم أنها ليست أمه.


----------



## Tabitha (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*

*
ومن الذي قال لك ان الرب لم يميز أمنا العدرا عن باقي النساء
الله أرسل لها رئيس ملائكته وحياها قائلاً:
فدخل اليها الملاك وقال سلام لك ايتها الممتلئة نعمة. 
الرب معك مباركة انت في النساء .
(لو 1 : 28)  

لا تنس أخونا لف ودوران,

إن السيد المسيح هو إله أمنا القديسة العدرا قبل أن يكون إبناً لها
ومع ذلك طوبها وأعطاها أعظم إكرام تستحقه وجعلها ملكة 
من هي المشرفة مثل الصباح جميلة كالقمر طاهرة كالشمس مرهبة كجيش بألوية
(نش 6 : 10) غيرك يا أمنا الملكة.



نصيحة: إعمل شئ مفيد بحياتك أحسن
*


----------



## Fadie (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*

*الموضوع قُتل بحثا و ردودا الا تفقهون يا مسلمون؟*

*يغلق!*


----------



## My Rock (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لماذا لم يقل المسيح يا امي لمريم العذراء؟*



assarem قال:


> يبقى السؤال لماذا لم يميز يسوع أمه عن النسوة و يمارس حق البنوة الطبيعي و يكون القدوة و يقول لأمه يا أمي .انظر بولس يقول لبرسيس المحبوبة كما في رومية 16/12 و أنعم عليها رغم أنها ليست أمه.


 
شئ رائع, بعدما انتهينا من الشبهة الرئيسية, نأتي الان الى القشور
سؤالك هذا اجبنا عليه بصورة غير مباشرة مسبقا و قلنا عدم تدوين الاناجيل لهذا القول لا يعني عدم حدوثه فالاناجيل نفسها تشهد ان هناك الكثير الذي لم يدونمن معجزات و صنائع صنعها المسيح
لكن القدوة التي تبحث عنها في قول المسيح بلفظة يا امي ذكرها لنا المسيح على شكل شريعة كما ذكرت في متى:
فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ أَوْصَى قَائِلاً: أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَوَمَنْ يَشْتِمْ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً فَلْيَمُتْ مَوْتاً.

فاذا كان مناداة الام بأمي هو اكرام للام, فعلناها
و اذا كانت مناداة الام بأي لفظ اخر للاكرام, فعلناها ايضا
و اذا كان اي فعل (ليس القول فقط) هو لاكرام الام, فعلناه ايضا
و اذا كانت كلمة اخرى تعني شتيمة فموتا نمت
و بذلك نكون ملزومين في هذه الشريعة في كل قول و فعل

سلام و نعمة


----------

